# Alternative Break: Galapagos Islands



## raisinsushi (Jun 13, 2009)

Hello all! It's been awhile since i've been on here but my hedgie Raisin is doing great!!! 
I can't believe he'll be turning two this year! You all were a great help when i started out and i hope everyone is not having too many troubles keeping their little prickly cuties warm with how cold its been getting!

I've been super busy with graduate school and participating in different events and clubs. Right now im involved with Alternative Breaks which is a non profit that focuses on doing service projects all around the world. Instead of partying during spring break, we go out and volunteer!!!
This year im involved with a group focusing on environmental concerns, in the Galapagos Islands. We will be removing invasive species and planting endemics!!!
I want to ask you all for some help, we have about a month left to raise money and we're in the last stretch, so close to our goal!
aB trips are funded entirely through student fundraising, donations, and sponsorships. Your donation will go towards the cost of our trip and directly support the research station we will be working with.

Here is the website we have created. Click donate and help us out!!! Every little bit helps!
Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
http://www.wix.com/acast096/ab-galapagos

Love,
Melly


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

That's an awesome way to spend spring break!  Not able to give much, but I hope it helps. Good luck getting to your goal!


----------



## raisinsushi (Jun 13, 2009)

Yeah we are all really excited to go! And thank you every little bit helps!!!


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

What a cool program! I've always wanted to go to the Galapagos! Have fun and I donated a little as well.


----------

